# Composite Acoustics



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I am hoping someone has experience with these. I am looking to go to guitar camp in California next summer. Not wanting to bring my Taylor and put it in steerage/pay for a seat for it, I was highly recommended the Composite Acoustics Cargo. Will fit in the overhead and if I can't get it on the plane, the fact that it is carbon fiber, if it has to go into steerage, I shouldn't have any problems. Noticed how I used the word shouldn't. It appears that Long & McQuade are the only dealer in Canada. Can anybody provide input on this. I understand they sound really amazing, but $755 is a lot of money.

Thanks in advance,

Lynda


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Paul said:


> I think Delta is the lone holdout that with a no musical instrument in the cabin policy. If you have a copy of the policy with you when you go to board, they should let you on.
> 
> A Calton Case for your Taylor may be a good option, or don't even take a guitar, and rent while you are there.


Hey Paul,

Don't try to go anywhere near Scare Canada. They have a very firm policy about not on board.

I was supposed to go to camp last month and part of the reason I didn't was because of this stuff. For the amount that a Calton is going to cost me, I might as well buy the CA. Attempting to rent in California was a nightmare. One place told me that unless I lived in the state of California for one year, had a job for one year and could basically give them my first born child, it just wasn't going to happen, and this was a crappy guitar too.

Thanks

Lynda


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Paul,

Yes, please find out how your friend does it. In the meantime, please see Scare Canada's baggage policy below:

Air Canada will try to accommodate smaller musical instruments (such as violins) as part of a passenger's carry-on baggage allowance only if the instruments can be stowed in an approved area for cabin baggage (i.e. overhead bin, underneath passenger seat).

Important information for passengers flying on code share flight(s).

Customers are reminded to arrive prepared to check the item, as it is never guaranteed that it can be accommodated on board due to passenger loads, aircraft limitations and/or storage space available.

*Larger musical instruments (i.e. guitars, tubas, double basses) must be checked, or a seat may be purchased for these instruments.* Contact Air Canada Reservations for more information on purchasing an additional seat.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

If you're not opposed to flying from Buffalo, Southwest will allow you to have your guitar in cabin. I flew to San Fran this year with them and saw many people carrying on their instruments. They were a pleasant airline to fly with as well. You play a 110 don't you? I'd just take the chance and take if you're willing to spend $775 on a composite, just replace the 110 in the (Hopefully unlikey) event they damage it.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> If you're not opposed to flying from Buffalo, Southwest will allow you to have your guitar in cabin. I flew to San Fran this year with them and saw many people carrying on their instruments. They were a pleasant airline to fly with as well. You play a 110 don't you? I'd just take the chance and take if you're willing to spend $775 on a composite, just replace the 110 in the (Hopefully unlikey) event they damage it.


Thanks for the suggestion. Nope, I have no aversion to flying out of Buffalo. Saw REM in Boston in June and flew out of Buffalo. Will check out Southwest. Yes, I have a 110, but I really want to know b4 I get to the airport that it's going on board. I REALLY don't want to spend the bucks for a CA as I love my Taylor. Thanks again.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

lyric girl said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Nope, I have no aversion to flying out of Buffalo. Saw REM in Boston in June and flew out of Buffalo. Will check out Southwest. Yes, I have a 110, but I really want to know b4 I get to the airport that it's going on board. I REALLY don't want to spend the bucks for a CA as I love my Taylor. Thanks again.


I've dragged my Martin and various other guitars all over the US and even to Cuba!! I always check my instrument and I've never had the airlines break it yet. The problem I've had is with TSA in the US. They have now given them a uniform and an official looking silver badge.. Next they will have guns!! They will take your instrument out of it's case, wipe it down, then replace it. I had a problem in Detroit this summer when the TSA agent wouldn't let me help her replace it in the case.. She was just going to throw all the contents of the pocket (tuner, spare strings, capo etc) into the case on top of the guitar then jam the top down. Fortunately, I was present and was able to direct her how to repack it.. However, she would not let me touch the guitar. This was clearly an exception, however, it could happen, so, what I do now is keep all the extra pocket stuff (tuner,capo etc) in another bag.
Don't spend great amounts of money on an unbreakable guitar unless you really want the guitar for other reasons. Almost any hardshell case will do.. If you have the Taylor case for your guitar, use it. If not spend some money on a hardshell case. Keep the pocket in the case empty and check your guitar. IMHO..


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Thought I would post an update to this thread. Went to L&M Toronto (Bloor Street) which seems to be the only dealer for Composite Acoustics in Ontario. They had one on the wall, a more expensive model than the Cargo, which I played and I absolutely hated. So, that is off the radar now.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I tired a composite resonator--very expensive, and okay sound--but not as nice as the wood ones. Even if the cone makes most of the sound on a resonator--maybe the cone wasn't as good.


----------

